# Solar road



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Dutch solar road proves successful, moves on to heavy traffic road trial

Wonder what the cost per kilowatt hour is?


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Camel923 said:


> Dutch solar road proves successful, moves on to heavy traffic road trial
> 
> Wonder what the cost per kilowatt hour is?


Expensive. Interesting idea but one thing most people don't conceder about solar is than when the sun suddenly disappears from rain, clouds, or nightfall the local utility must instantly ramp up production to meet demand. Since they can't instantly turn on and ramp up the turbines they must always keep the turbines running at a lower output so they are capable of ramping up quickly. That's why so many areas are beginning to limit solar connections to the grid and limits the amount of solar roads (or roofs) the grid can make efficient use of.

Perhaps someday battery technology and cost will improve by an order of magnitude.

I'm all about solar, my home is solar powered with a large battery bank, but the more I learn about solar the more I'm learning it's problem areas. Affordable energy storage is the key to massive solar production.


----------

